# GATE Test Prep program problem



## rakesh-the gilli (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a laptop with Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit installed. Recently i bought GATE test preparation cd from gkpublications. When i tried opening the program after installing it, i received this error.

SplashScreen- Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If you click Continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click quit, the application will close immediately. The Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0 provider is not registered on the local machine.

Details-
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.InvalidOperationException: The 'Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0' provider is not registered on the local machine.
   at GATEGKP.GATE.connect()
   at GATEGKP.GATE.isRegistered()
   at GATEGKP.SplashScreen.timer1_Tick(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.OnTick(EventArgs e)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Timer.TimerNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5456 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
GATEGKP
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/GATEGKP/GATEGKP.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5460 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5456 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5462 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Data
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_64/System.Data/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Data.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Transactions
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_64/System.Transactions/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Transactions.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:
<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

How can i solve this error.?


----------



## @vi (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know solution for this, but one thing I can tell you is, AVOID GK Publishers material. Everything is wrong in it. Too many errors, senseless explanation to answers etc. 

Please avoid it any cost.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Dec 9, 2012)

@vi said:


> I don't know solution for this, but one thing I can tell you is, AVOID GK Publishers material. Everything is wrong in it. Too many errors, senseless explanation to answers etc. Please avoid it any cost.



Thanks for your insight. I too clarified regarding GK Publishers material and heard the same. Time to drop GK material. Can you suggest some tips regarding preparation for GATE Exam.


----------



## @vi (Dec 9, 2012)

1. Refer standard text books
2. Solve all previous year papers
3. If time permits then solve all exercise problems


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 10, 2012)

Try the materials from ACE and gateforum.
IMO ACE is the best choice regarding GATE.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Dec 10, 2012)

@vi said:


> 1. Refer standard text books
> 2. Solve all previous year papers
> 3. If time permits then solve all exercise problems





d6bmg said:


> Try the materials from ACE and gateforum.
> IMO ACE is the best choice regarding GATE.



Thanks for the info..


----------



## @vi (Dec 10, 2012)

I have spent too much time on these materials, in my opinion, all materials SUCKS. 

Honestly, here is my quick review :
ACE - No Good Theory. Too many errors & not all questions have clear / full explanations. The questions are simple & directly & shamelessly copied from net. 
Made Easy - better theory than ACE, but I don't say it's good. Many errors & not all questions have clear / full explanations.
GATE Forum - Good set of questions, but again full of errors. Easy questions are too easy & difficult level questions are okayish. 

So, in my experience ALL these coaching materials are FULL of errors & unclear explanations. 

If you really desperately want some material then go with Gate Forum, but never refer their answer keys / explanations. 

*WHY ? *
Ever wondered why these people never care to rectify these errors ? So I asked one of the co-founders nicely, in a different way , he said, if I give such fool proof material, why anyone would wanna join my coaching center ? 

I was like : 
*borderlineinsane.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/megafp2.png

anyways these are just my honest opinions & yours may differ.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2012)

MadeEasy has one of the best faculties IMO. But they literally suck students and leave them with no juice left.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Dec 12, 2012)

@vi said:


> I have spent too much time on these materials, in my opinion, all materials SUCKS. Honestly, here is my quick review :
> ACE - No Good Theory. Too many errors & not all questions have clear / full explanations. The questions are simple & directly & shamelessly copied from net.
> Made Easy - better theory than ACE, but I don't say it's good. Many errors & not all questions have clear / full explanations.
> GATE Forum - Good set of questions, but again full of errors. Easy questions are too easy & difficult level questions are okayish.
> ...



Phew.. That was quite long but good one. Better i will stick with standard engineering textbooks and GATEForum Question sets


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 14, 2012)

It depends from branch to branch. Which branch are you from? The materials available - quality differs depending on source and branch. For e.g. ACE has decent material for ECE but sucks (IMO) for IT/CS.



			
				@vi said:
			
		

> if I give such fool proof material, why anyone would wanna join my coaching center ?



Because; if you write a good book; it sells more. Since these are self published, there is no question of royalty either. If it sells more, you get more money. I ask: Are you concerned with money or coaching? A good book will sell in quantity at any price for a well-known exam. Not to mention that not everyone is bookish; so they're going to join the coaching anyway sooner or later.

Sorry, this guy (from the coaching centre) lacks the business sense.... 

(BTW, way too much selfishness in India.....)

TBH I feel coaching classes are an unnecessary burden on society at large - come on, there's no sense trying for something - if you weren't good in the first place, coaching won't help you much. Test series; books - now those always have utility.

Spoonfeeding at the age of 20+? Bah


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Dec 14, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> It depends from branch to branch. Which branch are you from?



Computer Science & Engineering


----------



## mitraark (Dec 15, 2012)

@vi said:


> I don't know solution for this, but one thing I can tell you is, AVOID GK Publishers material. Everything is wrong in it. Too many errors, senseless explanation to answers etc.
> 
> Please avoid it any cost.



I'd also advice you to not follow GK Publishers material ( atleast for CS IT ) , because the questions given there are of AIEEE level whereas GATE has IIT level questions 

I know it sounds lame but i was quite mislead as to what questions come in GATE, i studied the GK Publishers book for quite a few weeks, building up confidence because i felt the questions were easy, then i saw the Previous year question papers, and realised i couldn't even understand the question in topics like Automata and Compiler.



@vi said:


> I don't know solution for this, but one thing I can tell you is, AVOID GK Publishers material. Everything is wrong in it. Too many errors, senseless explanation to answers etc.
> 
> Please avoid it any cost.



I'd also advice you to not follow GK Publishers material ( atleast for CS IT ) , because the questions given there are of AIEEE level whereas GATE has IIT level questions 

I know it sounds lame but i was quite mislead as to what questions come in GATE, i studied the GK Publishers book for quite a few weeks, building up confidence because i felt the questions were easy, then i saw the Previous year question papers, and realised i couldn't even understand the question in topics like Automata and Compiler.


----------



## syed irfact (Jan 23, 2018)

I want to set my gate civil engineering books with solved 20 yr question bank including 2017 paper, subject wise book and formulae book pls contact me through PM.
my price Rs 1500.

MOD Edit: Do not share personal information publicly.


----------

